# Favorite Pokemon Songs



## cheesecake (Aug 9, 2008)

What are your favorite pokemon songs? They can be from the movies, anime, games, or whatever else!

I like a lot of the game songs, actually too many to count.
And I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THE SONG IN THE DARKRAI MOVIE [/caps lock]
The Oracion is pure beauty.

So. Tell me! :D


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 9, 2008)

The original Pokemon Theme song from the Kanto Region Anime was kickass.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 9, 2008)

> The original Pokemon Theme song from the Kanto Region Anime was kickass.


Defiantely. Back when the anime was still awesome, imo.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 9, 2008)

cheesecake said:


> What are your favorite pokemon songs? They can be from the movies, anime, games, or whatever else!
> 
> I like a lot of the game songs, actually too many to count.
> And I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THE SONG IN THE DARKRAI MOVIE [/caps lock]
> ...


Ooh, I love that one too, I think it's spelled Oracion... 

Um... My favorite songs...

Pokemon Master quest theme song :D (Linkeh
Best friends (I looked for this song but its not the right one >.<)
Route 216 music Linkeh
The time has come Linkeh
Tears of life Linkeh

And lots lots more... this is just what popped into my head


----------



## IcySapphire (Aug 9, 2008)

Be prepared for a long list:

RBY:

Opening
Route 1 (On Our Way)
Gary's theme
Wild Pokemon Attack
vs. Trainer
vs. Gym Leader
Viridian City
Rocket base
Celadon City
Cinnabar Island

GSC

Opening
Wild Pokemon Attack (Johto)
Goldenrod City
vs. Lance/Ash

RSE

Opening
Wild Pokemon Attack
Gym
Petalburg City
Slateport City
vs. E4
vs. Magma/Aqua
vs. Steven
vs. Deoxys
vs. Frontier Brain

DPP

Opening
Twinleaf Town
Wild Pokemon Attack
vs. Gym Leader/E4
vs. Team Galaxy
Just outside Solaceon Town
Hearthome City
Eterna City
Sunyshore City
vs. Dialga/Palkia

Anime:

"Gotta Catch'em All" (Kanto OP)
"Pokemon World" (Orange Island OP)
"Lugia's Song"
"Pokemon Johto" (Johto OP 1)
"Born to Be a Champion" (Johto OP 2)
"I Believe" (Johto OP 3)
"I Wanna Be a Hero" (Advance OP 1)
"Unbeatable" (Advance OP 3)
"Takeshi no Paradaisu"
"Mezase Pokemon Master"
"Polka o Dolka"
"Two Perfect Girls"

and many many more!


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 10, 2008)

Pretty much every song...


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 10, 2008)

I really like the Team Galaxy battle music. I'm listening to it right now.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 10, 2008)

> I really like the Team Galaxy battle music. I'm listening to it right now.


Yeah, I like that too. Fast paced music while battling a bunch of bad guys :D


----------



## alfanzo (Aug 13, 2008)

Isn't this an awesome lil' topic?

Mine would be...
Anime and Movies-
The 1st, 3rd, 4th, 5th, and 6th theme songs (if I remember correctly)
Guardian's Song (the one Melony played in the 2nd Movie)
Make A Wish (sappy, I know XP)

Games- (soooo many!
Main Theme and Battle Music of all games
Pallet Town, Oak's Lab, and Route 2
Lavender Town and Pokemon Tower
Silph Co (and all those Team Rocket places)
Almost every G/S/C game music (so very nostalgic for me)
Not so much R/S/E music except for Lillycove and End Credits
In Sinnoh, almost all the music in Routes, Jubilife, Canalave, Eterna, Snopoint, Hearthome, Veilstone, Sunnyshore, Pokemon Center (especially at night), Old Chateau, Credits, and a few others.
Orre had many I liked. Agate, Phenac, the Under, Pyrite, Port Gateon, Miror B's theme, Realgam Tower, Relic Cave (you know the forest with Celebi's ruin? I love that song so much!), every battle song, word map, and end credits!

With that list, I think it's safe to assume I love the game music!


----------



## bobandbill (Aug 16, 2008)

For me, either of Miror B's theme music from Colosseum and XD hands down, no contest. :P There are some other Colosseum/XD music that's pretty decent as well, such as Pyrite's theme, and the Under.

Others? Lavendar Town and route 101 from the 1st gen. For GSC... well, there's plenty (ah, memories). But Goldenrod, Gym Leader themes, the game screen music and Crystal's music for Entei and Raikou the standouts for me.

RSE had a few as well, but not sure which ones I liked the best... Lilycove? 'Tis ok. And I quite liked Team Galactic's theme, the music playing in the snowy routes, music before and during battling the Champion, and Spear Pillar (particularly Brawl's renedition), amgnost others.

I however know too little of Anime music to comment on it.

That's my two cents, anyway.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 16, 2008)

POKE RAP. 


Ohh yeah.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 16, 2008)

Lugia's theme from 2000 wins.


----------



## Keta (Aug 17, 2008)

For the anime songs... Viridian City, Pikachu's Goodbye song, the first anime theme and the Johto themes.

I remember when I used to regularly listen to my collection of midis from everywhere. So nostalgic~ But I loved Goldenrod, Verdanturf, and Evergrande the most. I did have a number of others saved though, just can't remember them off the top of my head.


----------



## Minnow (Aug 17, 2008)

I used to love the song from the 2nd movie's PikaShort. I still do, but not so strongly. I also like all the themes up to Hoenn and beyond, so that's the first- what, 4 seasons? 5? Something like that. I like Team Rocket's music, too. 

Oh, and the 'Beedrills are Back' music from the- I think 3rd episode, the one in Viridian forest with the Samurai kid- is one of my favorites.


----------



## Treechu (Aug 18, 2008)

What could seriously beat the Pokemon Rap. I mean come on guys, really. :U


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm unbeatable is kickass for pokemon batling, although the first theme song was the tune most of our childhoods was about


----------



## Fredie (Aug 27, 2008)

The original theme form the Kanto region is one of my favourites. Also, I like the Pokérap it is just epic!


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 27, 2008)

Me?

The Victory Road Remix from Brawl is EPIC!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 29, 2008)

G/S/C Pokerap. I memorised all of it besides a few at the end. One sounded like "Dagger."

I'm just saying this because I had a favorite but I can't remember what it is.


----------



## turbler (Aug 30, 2008)

The full version of Chiisaki Mono (Japanese) is amazing!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 30, 2008)

I love almost all of them. But the ones that are on my iPod are:
Aim to be a Pokémon Master
Together With the Wind
Advanced Adventure
Because the Sky is There
Pokémon Symphonic Melody
Battle Frontier (Japanese)
Spurt!
Message of the Wind


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 31, 2008)

Route 205 (D/P)
Vs. Cynthia (D/P)
Cipher Peon Battle (Pokemon XD)
Victory Road (SSBB)

And probably loads of others I forgot.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 7, 2008)

Hmm. Form the games, i'd have to say that:

This Remix of a PMD2 Song is good.

As is the Original Version

And this PMD2 song is good

A Good Emerald Battle Theme

This one's amazing

And this is also a great battle theme

And last but not least, this one.


----------

